# rb26 or rb25 into Sentra GXE



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

This may sound dumb but i need a better engine for my sentra, it has barely any hp potential. Could i swap a rb26 or rb25 into it, or even an SR20DET. IF not, what would be the best engine to swap in for best hp potential. Thanks


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

For reasons too long that I care to explain at the moment, the RB series engines are configured for RWD and will not work. You can get an SR20 configured for FWD. The SR20 will be your best bet all around and you will not be unhappy with the results.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Besides where are you gonna put a RB engine, in the trunk?


----------

